# audience danger



## evolutiontheatre (Mar 20, 2007)

I personally don't have a story, but I was talking to my Stage Management instructor and she said that a few years ago, while they were doing a studio show, a technician dropped a c-wrench from the grid and it landed on an audience members' head. Pretty scary stuff.

Anyone have any stories of this nature?


----------



## Van (Mar 20, 2007)

A. Why was there a technician crawling around the grid without a tether on his c-wrench?

B. Why is there a technician crawling around the grid during a show? 

These are things I wonder about.......


----------



## evolutiontheatre (Mar 20, 2007)

there's a good question. The studio we have here has a grid about 20 feet in the air. It is surrounded on all four sides by a catwalk. I'm not sure what he was trying to fix in the middle of the show, but it is common for thecnicians to be on the catwalk during the show. But as for the tether. I don't know.

It apparently fell and hit someone on the head, breaking the skin. The school is pretty lucky they didn't get a lawsuit. Thankfully it was a 6" wrench too, and not anything bigger.


----------



## Van (Mar 20, 2007)

Well if you search long and hard on here you'll come across a ton of stories. One of mine, Posted on here somewhere, is about an exploding Dry Ice fogger. Luckily I don't have any stories of Audience members being injured, although.......

One summer, Working at The Theatre At Tsa La Ghi, in Tahlequah,Ok. where we did the Trail Of Tears Drama, we had quite the incident. The first act ended with the American Civil War, telling the story of how this divided the Cherokee Nation. Anyway, the stage goes dark, Boom, a drum beats once on the narration, "And there will be Wars", Boom, " And rumors of Wars", On the third boom we blew 2 1/4 sticks of dynamite in pits behind the backstage mountain, I blew 4 flashpots onstage and we set off an acetyline cannon located on top of the dressing rooms, which were situated on the top of the "Mountain". So this one night Apparently an older woman had found the first act rather boring and nodded off in the middle of it. Well when the Pryo/dynamite/Sound/light Cue hit sheapparently woke up, REAL Fast. Suffice it to say We literally scared the S**T out of her. Luckily the Ushers took her to the Box Office during Intermission, and some costumers got her clothes washed. It was kinda sad, but at the same time...... absolutely hilarious.


----------



## koncept (Mar 20, 2007)

van....what can i say...its hard not to laugh at that...


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 21, 2007)

Van, the word eww comes to mind...


----------



## Kelite (Mar 22, 2007)

<We literally scared the S**T out of her. Luckily the Ushers took her to the Box Office during Intermission, and some costumers got her clothes washed. It was kinda sad, but at the same time...... >

Wow! I hope the seats were vinyl...

(Can't imagine sitting in that seat the next afternoon. Phew!)


----------



## Van (Mar 22, 2007)

Kelite said:


> <We literally scared the S**T out of her. Luckily the Ushers took her to the Box Office during Intermission, and some costumers got her clothes washed. It was kinda sad, but at the same time...... >
> 
> Wow! I hope the seats were vinyl...
> 
> (Can't imagine sitting in that seat the next afternoon. Phew!)


 
Luckily it was an Outdoor Theatre, Plastic seats, open air. 
Get this though, it was the only Air conditioned Outdoor theatre in America when it was built and stayed that way for an extremely long time. It sounds kinds stupid but when you think of Oklahoma in the summer with 100 degree weather and no wind it kind of makes sense. I wish I had Pictures of it. It's a fantastic facility, in design. So very Traditional classic Greek theatre style. Maybe I'll build it in Sketchup some time....


----------



## avkid (Mar 22, 2007)

Van, what's the name of the theatre?


----------



## Van (Mar 22, 2007)

avkid said:


> Van, what's the name of the theatre?


It's "The Theatre At Tsa La Ghi" < say Jah La Gee> it is on the grounds of the Cherokee National Historical Societys Tsa La Ghi village near Tahlequah Ok. Tsa La Ghi is the Cherokee word for Cherokee.


----------



## astrotechie (Apr 17, 2007)

See it is the problem. It is the same thing when people get on the roof when there arent supposed to be. 

1. Why does anybody want to go on a roof of a school?
2. Why does everybody think it is a techie that is up there when it isnt?
3. Why does no one believe a techie when there is a problem until somebody beside a techie notices it?


----------

